
Trump Knows the Feds Are Closing in on Him - wslh
https://foreignpolicy.com/2017/03/06/trump-knows-the-feds-are-closing-in-on-him/
======
hardboiled
Some context: this was published before the Wikileaks Vault 7 release.

